# Scorpions in Louisiana



## mistercurls

I have read and heard that some species of scorpion are located here in Louisiana. Does anyone know how far south they reside. And what species are able to be found.


----------



## Michiel

Well, 

Doesn't the book where you read about scorpions in Louisiana refer to that? Do watch out for the infamous Leiurus Louisianensis verytoxicus.....


----------



## OneSickPuppy

i caught a few of those on the texas/louisianna border.


----------



## OneSickPuppy

On a friendlier note after the laughing subsided...

I do know that at least C. vittatus is on the border in the northern areas touching texas. I have a friend that lives a few miles from louisianna that sent me pics to identify what he had .... all he would have had to do was simply tell me that he caught a scorpion period in the area and I would have known what it was though.


----------



## Zoo Keeper

I am not sure exactly how far south the range is. But if you are near Alexandria, you can find C. vittatus. The best places to look are on dead fallen trees, and trash piles. Just be careful.


----------



## edesign

you probably won't find them much farther south than Kisatchie (spelling?) National Forest...in the range charts I have seen the scorpions are along the western border with Texas and throughout northern Louisiana. I'd say once you get much farther south than the hills you're out of range.

I have had one person tell me their son found a "big black scorpion" underneath a rock somewhere this far south (i forget where) but I have little faith in it as A) there was no proof and B) we don't have "big black scorpions" here.


----------



## skinheaddave

An always useful resource: http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jkurve

I live in Orange, Texas, which is like situated on I-10 about 5 minutes from LA.  I remember when I was about 14 or so I picked up a rock at a friends house one time and found a scorpion, tan/yellowish in color and maybe an inch long...don't know what kind, but it's the ONLY time I've ever found one around here.


----------



## tracey79

mistercurls said:


> I have read and heard that some species of scorpion are located here in Louisiana. Does anyone know how far south they reside. And what species are able to be found.


I live in Springfield, which is between New Orleans and Baton Rouge in southeast Louisiana. I found a scorpion today under a pot. I think the species is Centruroides Vittatus. They commonly dwell in southwest Louisiana, so I find it very odd that I found one here. I'm going to buy a small plastic aquarium and keep it.


----------



## Terry D

'nother one back from the dead



edesign said:


> I have had one person tell me their son found a "big black scorpion" underneath a rock somewhere this far south (i forget where) but I have little faith in it as A) there was no proof and B) we don't have "big black scorpions" here.


possibly mistook a vinegarone for one?- LOL

Anyvvay, C vittatus is the only sp I knovv to be found in nvv La. In Caddo and Bossier Parishes they are commonly (sometimes abundantly) found in sandy-soil in upland pine/oak type habitats- often under boards, logs or old piles of shingles at backvvoods dumps, etc. After many years of searching, I have never found them in any of the lovv, flat and mostly deciduous areas along the Red River valley. The only exception to areas near red river vvould be some hilly urban neighborhoods near dovvntovvn Shreveport. Of course the habitat there has changed drastically over the past 100 years, there are still scattered pines and quite a fevv large oaks.

T


----------



## Nomadinexile

THere are papers online on C. vittatus with maps.  I can't find them right now, but if you search for an hour you should have them.   I know they showed locations near New Orleans.   I believe even farther south in southwest, but not 100%.   As post above stated though, old maps are not always good for today, and recent storms may have changed or deleted ranges completely.      Let us know what ya find.


----------

